# Toe Pincher Coffin from Foamboard



## Spooky1

Since my old coffin got broken last year (http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24975), it was time to make a new one. I decided to try using Spookyblues method (http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/coffin/) to texture foam board to give it a wood grain, and then I put it together with Gorilla glue. I just used a pencil to cut in the board outlines and the wood grain. I aged the hinges with layers of black, brown and a mix of brown & orange paint.

DSC03886 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03895 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03904 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03903 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03901 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## mattt1977

Great looking toe pincher, very realistic look to the wood grain!


----------



## jdubbya

Really excellent job! You nailed the wood graining! I've seen those plans and have kicked around the idea for a foam coffin. Just wondering how it would hold up over the years. That looks great!


----------



## Spooky1

jdubbya said:


> Really excellent job! You nailed the wood graining! I've seen those plans and have kicked around the idea for a foam coffin. Just wondering how it would hold up over the years. That looks great!


My old foam coffin lasted me 5 or 6 years. The top broke last Halloween when the wind blew it open and I think the lid got stepped on. I used the bottom from the old coffin as the bottom of this one.


----------



## Dixie

EXCELLENT!!! Love the wood grain that you did, it looks very realistic.

I do wonder what corner you are going to have to store it in though, although being made out of foam, you could hang it from the ceiling if you wanted to!


----------



## Draik41895

Awesome, I was wondering how this one would turn out. Very realistic.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You really nailed that weather-worn wood look—and you say you only used a pencil to do the carving? Simple, but effective! Those strap hinges really add an antique feel to the piece as well.


----------



## samhayne

great job, look awesome


----------



## Devil

nice


----------



## debbie5

i dont know which I covet more- the coffin or the rocking chairs in the background....


----------



## Eternal Unrest

I'm in the process of building one of these myself, thanks for some much needed inspiration for the outcome of the project!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dixie said:


> I do wonder what corner you are going to have to store it in though, although being made out of foam, you could hang it from the ceiling if you wanted to!


Storage will be an interesting experiment We have access to an elevated crawl space in part of our basement, and the old coffin fit in there nicely (plus we could store other items inside it). What may complicate it is the cross on the lid - it may have added enough extra height to make it a tight squeeze


----------



## Haunted Spider

What kind of gorilla glue did you use? the super glue, the urethane? just curious as to what sticks foam together well.


----------



## Spooky1

Spiderclimber said:


> What kind of gorilla glue did you use? the super glue, the urethane? just curious as to what sticks foam together well.


Just plain old Gorilla glue


----------



## IMU

Nice one Spooky!


----------



## cerinad

That's really nice!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> i dont know which I covet more- the coffin or the rocking chairs in the background....


lol debbie, I always look at the background too. Did you put the pavers down yourselves?

On to the toe pincher. I agree with everyone else that the wood grain is awsome. You did a great job on this. Who is going to be in there?


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> lol debbie, I always look at the background too. Did you put the pavers down yourselves?
> 
> On to the toe pincher. I agree with everyone else that the wood grain is awsome. You did a great job on this. Who is going to be in there?


I just picked up a 5' skeleton online from Walmart, so he might take up residence in the coffin. He's lighter than the buckies, so there's less chance of the coffin getting damaged.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sawtooth Jack said:


> You really nailed that weather-worn wood look-and you say you only used a pencil to do the carving? Simple, but effective! Those strap hinges really add an antique feel to the piece as well.


The tip of a sharpened pencil does an excellent job of carving a line in foamboard. It's a bit painstaking, but easy to control and the results are worth it.



scareme said:


> lol debbie, I always look at the background too. Did you put the pavers down yourselves?


We tried, and ended up hiring professionals to do the job


----------



## Lotus

Awesome I am going to have to make one of these


----------



## Uruk-Hai

That looks AWESOME!!! Great paint job - you'd swear it was real wood.


----------



## niblique71

Great results Spooky! I made one out of plywood for the main structure and used foamboard for the lid. I didn't know about the woodgrain technique when I built it.

I too had some damage to the lid from high winds this year. It was amusing to see your slide show of the destruction. BUT, I would have use that old coffin for something else or rebuilt it.

How did you attach your hinges??


----------



## Dixie

RoxyBlue said:


> Storage will be an interesting experiment We have access to an elevated crawl space in part of our basement, and the old coffin fit in there nicely (plus we could store other items inside it). What may complicate it is the cross on the lid - it may have added enough extra height to make it a tight squeeze


Did you glue the cross on already? If not, I have a slight love affair going on with super heavy duty velcro - it sticks to foam, so you could velcro the cross to the coffin (and it will NOT move while on display) then carefully pull it apart to store it.

Just a thought. Adore that coffin, in case I havent said it 22 times already!!


----------



## Rahnefan

Nobody would ever guess that that is foam board. Excellent!


----------



## Spooky1

niblique71 said:


> Great results Spooky! I made one out of plywood for the main structure and used foamboard for the lid. I didn't know about the woodgrain technique when I built it.
> 
> I too had some damage to the lid from high winds this year. It was amusing to see your slide show of the destruction. BUT, I would have use that old coffin for something else or rebuilt it.
> 
> How did you attach your hinges??


I just used gorilla glue to attach the hinges. I do have short screws in the hinges, but that's really just to fill the hinge holes.


----------



## curley

Nice detail !!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

awesome job on that!!


----------



## fick209

Fantastic job on the wood grain and the painting! Very realistic. The hinges are an excellent addition. Good luck with the storage situation, lol


----------



## beelce

Very nice spooky.......


----------



## Manon

That is just brilliant! I wish the extruded foam board was more available here in L.A... I can't decide if it's restrictions or just because we don't have basements and it doesn't get cold. I have to drive to a Home Depot 25 miles away to find it...super annoying!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Awesome job Spooky!!! As everyone else said, the woodgrain is incredibly well done, and the it just looks sooo realistic!!! Great job!!


----------



## Eeeekim

Wow!


----------



## kevin242

is there anything you can't make from this stuff? looks great!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Very nice wood grain effect. Nice piece!


----------



## MrGrimm

Holy cow! Awesome job Spooky1!


----------



## pagan

Very nice. Looks alot nicer than the wood toe pincher I put together, and you can age it to your tastes.. How long did you spend on it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Pagan, Spooky1 put maybe six to eight hours of time into it over a couple weeks, just working on it when he had a spare moment.


----------



## Spooky1

I was just looking over the old comments and thought I add that, yes it fit in our basement crawl space, with a couple millimeters to spare. Now I'm wondering how I'm going to get it out in a few weeks.


----------



## Radford

Simple paint technique with foam brushes also gives a great wood grain look without having to worry about etching or carving the foam board. Just play around with it and you will be amazed.


----------



## Lilly

Nice job..will look great on display!


----------

